# I won a Glock 26 on gunbroker..good deal or??



## STi (Oct 22, 2006)

I won this auction on a used glock 26...think it's a good deal? or am i better off spending an extra $160 for a new one?

http://www.gunbroker.com/auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=59630385


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Kinda late to ask now, don't you think?

For one, it wouldn't be right to skip out on the seller, after U bid on the auction and came out as the top buyer. If you wanted people's opinions, it probably would have been best to ask us before the acution closed.

As for the gun - a Glock 26 is a good gun. I can't offer opinions on used guns, though, because I would never personally buy aused gun. But, I've explained my stance on that before. 

But, I suppose $300 for that is not too bad.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

+1 on the auction


----------



## STi (Oct 22, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Kinda late to ask now, don't you think?
> 
> For one, it wouldn't be right to skip out on the seller, after U bid on the auction and came out as the top buyer. If you wanted people's opinions, it probably would have been best to ask us before the acution closed.
> 
> ...


I have no intentions on doing that i have 3 people willing to take it:mrgreen:

i offered it on Firing line last night...i prob should have mentioned that! it must be a good deal as the pm's keep coming!

http://www.thefiringline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=227233
http://www.thefiringline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=222578


----------



## STi (Oct 22, 2006)

How about the seller skipping out on the deal!

I sent you an email stating that this was a mixup thats why I ended the 
auction. This glock as never for sale. I was away for the pat couple days 
and had someone list the wrong item.
Sorry for the mix up
Thanks
Mike

>From: "STi" <[email protected]>
>To: <[email protected]>
>Subject: Message from KITTY888 regarding GunBroker.com - Item 59630385
>Date: Tue, 7 Nov 2006 20:15:01 -0800
>
>I have been waiting for your email....are we gonna do this?


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

STi said:


> How about the seller skipping out on the deal!
> 
> I sent you an email stating that this was a mixup thats why I ended the
> auction. This glock as never for sale. I was away for the pat couple days
> ...


Just reading the guys feedback I'd have never bid at all.


----------

